# The Torch 3-D Archery Shoot 8/27/2011



## bmason300 (Jul 13, 2011)

Flyer attached with all you need to know.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## stuffer (Jul 13, 2011)

hey man we are gonna try to be there


----------



## bmason300 (Jul 15, 2011)

stuffer said:


> hey man we are gonna try to be there



Has anyone contacted you to see if you would be interested in giving some gift certificates out like the past years?


----------



## bmason300 (Aug 26, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 26, 2011)

lookin forward to it. Scott


----------



## 08f250sd (Aug 28, 2011)

great shoot looking forward to next year


----------



## the r.o.c. (Aug 28, 2011)

hey big 08f250sd, how did you do?  when we gonna start throwing skeet in your back yard. got a new 20 o/u never been shot, and a new box of clays.  ill bring the 20 pump for your better half. lol


----------



## 08f250sd (Aug 29, 2011)

I didnt miss any of the targets so i guess i did good, not as good as some of the other people there though. Yes we need to shoot some skeet some time.


----------

